# Boas > Anacondas >  Frsh Shed Yellow

## hypnotixdmp

My girl just shed, pooped, peed, then came out to say hey lol. Shes amazing and I love her a lot. I think I would EASILY say that if I had to keep only 1 of my snakes she would be it 100%. So, since she pooped when she shed, like usual, I decided to go ahead and feed her, which is why picture #2 is only her back lol. Also, those are my ball/boa sheds I hang up, been thinking about saving as many as possible to somehow decorate the room with it, like maybe in the paint itself or something. Finally, enjoy the 2 photos, if I get enough replies I will take her out and show her to you lol.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-07-2014),_Pyrate81_ (01-07-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Yes please on the pics.   :Wink:   She is pretty.   :Smile:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Omg yes please!! More pics  :Very Happy:  I love the one of the sheds on the wall, that looks so cool!!  I only keep the long pretty sheds  :Smile:  I'd love to somehow decorate my room with them too. I love the way you put yours up  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## catzeye21138

That's so cool that she shed in one piece. Do you know about how long she is?

----------

